# Uncommon sound in the laptop



## Sagitarius (Apr 22, 2009)

Hello the FreeBSD, I have a ask..
My laptop emits a uncommon sound...
Clack, click, clock depends of your ears...
What's the uncommon sound?
Others, says than is apm...
Do i do?


----------



## lyuts (Apr 22, 2009)

When does this happen?


----------



## richardpl (Apr 22, 2009)

Hard disk? Install ataidle from ports and set hard disk PM to maximum(-P 254):
http://www.freshports.org/sysutils/ataidle/


----------



## SirDice (Apr 22, 2009)

If the drive is S.M.A.R.T. capable you may want to install sysutils/smartmontools and sysutils/gsmartcontrol too.


----------

